# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Swarms or bees

## hypostatic

Anyone in the West Lothian area (particulary Bathgate) catching any swarms they don't want or have some bees they can spare?

Were looking to purchase a NUC or two or maybe get a swarm or find someone willing to split a hive.

Dave

----------


## Dark Bee

> Anyone in the West Lothian area (particulary Bathgate) catching any swarms they don't want or have some bees they can spare?
> 
> Were looking to purchase a NUC or two or maybe get a swarm or find someone willing to split a hive.
> 
> Dave


If you are bringing bees from here there and everywhere, it would be wise to have some sort of isolation / quarantine apiary where they can be checked for foulbrood.

----------


## gavin

Asking for local bees is hardly bring them from here there and everywhere DB. 

In West Lothian there have been foulbrood cases of both types but at a low frequency.  It is worth getting bees from someone who knows these diseases and can be fairly sure his/her bees are clean. 

Best follow the usual advice for swarms.  As fatshark mentioned very recently, foundation not comb, and delaying feeding for a couple of days helps. Always safer to put swarms away from your main apiary, but it is not always possible.

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## hypostatic

> If you are bringing bees from here there and everywhere, it would be wise to have some sort of isolation / quarantine apiary where they can be checked for foulbrood.


Hi DB, I do know this and I always make sure that some sort of inspection has taken place. 

Although you should notice that the post is for people who can supply me with what im looking for to reply too, not for debates on disease, disease, disease. 

If you would like to advise people on these things then send them private messages instead of spamming their posts.   :Big Grin: 

Dave

----------


## Dark Bee

> Hi DB, I do know this and I always make sure that some sort of inspection has taken place. 
> 
> Although you should notice that the post is for people who can supply me with what im looking for to reply too, not for debates on disease, disease, disease. 
> 
> If you would like to advise people on these things then send them private messages instead of spamming their posts.  
> 
> Dave


Sorry if I offended you. One should have allowed for you being a rapid learner now effectively with many years of experience. However if I may, I will say that AFB can often take more than "some sort of inspection" to find. 
Good luck with your beekeeping and I hope you are not taught wisdom by disaster.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi Dark Bee
A lot of years ago I bought a box of bees from a varroa free area 
The chap confidently said "never had varrooa wouldn't want them neither"
The clue was in the pronunciation of varoooa, course I missed that  :Smile: 
Anyway got them home stuck some Apistan strips in (there was no brood)
At the time strips were very effective and dropped out enough varroa to completely fill a matchbox with dead mites (no debris)
Caveat Emptor ? is that what they say ?
I had been keeping bees and living with varroa for a while so knew what they were unlike the vendor LOL!

----------


## Jon

There are still regular posts on most of the internet forums where people claim their bees have no mites. (because they have never seen one)

----------


## Trog

And from some who know what they look like and check regularly ... !

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> And from some who know what they look like and check regularly ... !


Yes you are very lucky Trog because it complicates everything

----------


## Dark Bee

> Hi Dark Bee
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......
> Anyway got them home stuck some Apistan strips in (there was no brood)
> At the time strips were very effective and dropped out enough varroa to completely fill a matchbox with dead mites (no debris)
> Caveat Emptor ? is that what they say ?
> I had been keeping bees and living with varroa for a while so knew what they were unlike the vendor LOL!


Thank you for relaying your experience D.R.. Varroa was introduced into this general area by another infernal self appoined expert, who had kept bees for less than two years. 
He decided to become a commercial beekeeper and collected swarms and colonies from where ever they could be found. None survived very long and varroa was introduced - whether it had a triple "O" rating or not I am unable to say :Embarrassment: 
My own beekeeping needs and knowledge are modest, but I find the instant expert rather irritating and often feel these people should really have taken up sky diving, which would seem to be just for them.

----------


## snimmo243

Unfortunately there is no need to attend any type of training or beginners course to keep bees, so whilst the recent publicity around the plight of bees has led to an upsurge in interest in beekeeping, it has also put pressure upon those running classes and hightened the demand for colonies.
I attended the EMBa beginners course in 2009 and luckily got a nuc that year, as documented in other posts I had a disaster this year but am now the happy owner of bees once more, however with 4 years experience I most certainly consider myself still to be a beginner, and only felt able to sit the basic beemaster this year. 
Knowing what I know now (and as a beginner that isn't a massive amount) there is no way anyone should contemplate keeping bees without having taken part in some form of formal training - it is not fair on other beekeepers (bringing and potential spreading of disease), it is not fair on the bees, and could even negatively impact public perception of bees/beekeepers
i don't know how this can be remedied, short of some bureaucratic licencing system which I don't know if I support

Steven

----------


## drumgerry

Hi Steven - not sure about the beginners courses being a must.  I think the quality of them and hence the value gained can vary widely.  What I do think beginners don't do enough of is read.  Ted Hooper's book got me through my first few years without too many disasters and without much contact with other beekeepers.  If beginners properly read that book I think a lot of problems and panics could be avoided.

But maybe this isn't the place to be debating the ins and outs of beekeeper training.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> am now the happy owner of bees once more, 
> 
> Steven


Hi Snimmo 
Have you decided on a queen raising method yet ?
how are the new bees are they good temper brood pattern etc

----------


## Trog

It's always tempting to legislate but then you have to allow for beekeepers who are so remote the costs of attending courses would be prohibitive, thus perhaps removing folk who could be very good at the craft.  I can think of several in this category.  Likewise I can think of 'experienced' beekeepers who are absolutely hopeless and give useless advice to beginners.  I feel personally that the best approach is that of the RYA (Royal Yachting Assoc) who encourage folk to attend courses, both practical and theory, but have so far been against compulsory licensing and testing.  Again, you will get the idiots who get behind the wheel of a power boat and drive it like a car until they run out of fuel or hit rocks and call out the lifeboat, but mostly you have folk who learn partly from mentors, partly from courses, and largely from experience.  No amount of theory can make up for what you learn by actually doing - whatever the discipline.

----------


## lindsay s

Hello Dave
You seem to be very enthusiastic about setting up an apiary and starting up your beekeeping.  You will have already found out that if you ask a question on this forum someone will usually come up with a helpful answer. I think your reply to Dark Bee was a bit harsh as he was only offering good advice. I’ve kept bees for more than 30 years and in that time I’ve made plenty of mistakes so I’m still learning. If you were to slow down and read a few good beekeeping books you wouldn’t have to come on this forum to ask very basic questions about drones and queen mating.  Hopefully by this time next year you’ll be a little bit wiser. Keep calm and carry on beekeeping. :Smile:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

When I started I was lucky to have 12 lessons all Sundays through a summer plus lots of backup (I didn't have bees till nearly the end)
also have done SBA microscopy course and SAC disease identification training 2 days 

I have started some other people in becoming beekeepers now I find myself learning stuff from them  :Smile: 
To sum it up in Star Wars terms 

_Darth Vader_: I've been waiting for you, Obi-Wan. We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you, I was but the learner; now *I* am the master.

----------


## Jimbo

I have kept bees for a number of years and find that you are still learning. Yesterday I came across a situation that was new to me. I had a virgin queen in a 5 frame nuc box that I had left to get mated while I was on holiday. I inspected yesterday to find the mating was succesfull, however the new mated queen had also made queen cells and then swarmed. According to the books this should not happen!

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi Jimbo

When I tried moving some bad tempered bees with their brood and queen to another nearby site 
I expected the flyers to go back to the original site and put some young brood there for the flyers
There should have been plenty bees with the queen and the brood but a couple of days later the brood and queen were practically deserted
At least I could find the queen easily  :Smile:

----------


## Jimbo

Hi DR,

The absconding new queen is no great problem but just annoying. I am back to the situation about what to do with the depleted nuc. I think I will just leave it as see what happens. There may be a new hatched queen in there as there was some open queen cells. If not then it is back to using the good old broadsheet method.
To get back on post no amount of training on a beginners course or reading of books can cover every situation but does help to get the basics.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> ... To get back on post no amount of training on a beginners course or reading of books can cover every situation but does help to get the basics.


Possible mistakes are endless.  A couple of days ago I found Queen Spud, my only queen marked with a white dot, in a nucleus hive - a daughter hive from Queen Spud's neighbour.  I must have forgotten that I put her and the frame she was on, in the empty nucleus box for safe-keeping, and then I filled the box with frames and a queen cell from the neighbouring hive.  The young queen has hatched, but there's no sign of her.  Queen Spud is now safely back in her old hive.
Kitta

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi Kitta 
how about this one I mentioned in another thread
I raise 5 queen cells and so I can get a new lot in the queen raiser I move them to another queenless colony for finishing
Only I don't I put them in the queenless hive oh no no no I put them in the queen right one next to it
Needless to say they were all torn down  :Smile:

----------


## snimmo243

Hi DR 
Bees are settling in nicely, I've got them in a smith to commercial conversion, plenty of brood and making a good fist of drawing out the full commercial frames they have. I have been looking into the queen rearing and doing a fair bit of reading, I'm still not sure how things will work out on that front but obviously my priority is getting the bees through this winter then attempting not to repeat the mistakes of last/this year. I suppose my first step has been the conversion to bigger brood boxes and I think I have come to the conclusion that my original desire to maintain just 2 colonies will have to be revised up to 3 or 4, good job the Thornes sale is coming up  :Smile:  Going back to my original point I suppose I was trying to say that it may not be the best idea for people just to get bees on a whim without adequate research/knowledge/training/whatever, as they say a dog is for life not just for christmas, a bee is for life not just for summer (technically a bee is just for 6 weeks or 6 months but.....) and we all have a duty to act in a responsible manner

Steven

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi snimmo 
that's good news glad they are making progress 
It has been better beekeeping weather this year

----------


## Neils

> Hello Dave
> You seem to be very enthusiastic about setting up an apiary and starting up your beekeeping.  You will have already found out that if you ask a question on this forum someone will usually come up with a helpful answer. I think your reply to Dark Bee was a bit harsh as he was only offering good advice. Ive kept bees for more than 30 years and in that time Ive made plenty of mistakes so Im still learning. If you were to slow down and read a few good beekeeping books you wouldnt have to come on this forum to ask very basic questions about drones and queen mating.  Hopefully by this time next year youll be a little bit wiser. Keep calm and carry on beekeeping.


Lindsay, I disagree.

For an honest and simple question in this part of the forum, exchange and mart which, on here at least, implies a local slant;  I think Dave got jumped on a bit harsh.

I think it also sends out a very mixed message when someone relatively new to the hobby cant ask questions in one area and also seek to obtain bees in another area of the very same forum "because they're not experienced enough". What's Dave supposed to do? Distance learn the NDB and then we'll judge him worthy of asking for a Nuc without assuming he's going to do what supposed experienced beekeepers did before him?

It's not the potential new beekeepers who are the problem, it's those sat in judgement above them who not only give them no other alternative but who conveniently forget there was a time they didn't know a bee from a wasp either.

----------


## Dark Bee

> Lindsay, I disagree.
> 
> For an honest and simple question in this part of the forum, exchange and mart which, on here at least, implies a local slant;  I think Dave got jumped on a bit harsh.
> 
> I think it also sends out a very mixed message when someone relatively new to the hobby cant ask questions in one area and also seek to obtain bees in another area of the very same forum "because they're not experienced enough". What's Dave supposed to do? Distance learn the NDB and then we'll judge him worthy of asking for a Nuc without assuming he's going to do what supposed experienced beekeepers did before him?
> 
> It's not the potential new beekeepers who are the problem, it's those sat in judgement above them who not only give them no other alternative but who conveniently forget there was a time they didn't know a bee from a wasp either.


Sir,
With what do you disagree? I offered constructive advice to someone  called "Dave" and it apparently offended his sensibilities as he now regarded himself as being quite expert and knowledgeable and unlikely though it may be, perhaps he is. I had previously responded to earlier posts of his which asked very basic questions. 
Your post is somewhat incoherent, but it is clear that you are referring to my response - why not have the moral courage to damn me to my face and not do it indirectly through a third party? The advice I gave was friendly - is there something wrong with that in your opinion? The gratuitous response from "Dave" was abusive, it seems you find that quite acceptable as you have avoided any reference to it. 
It seems you view me as a problem - "it's those sat in judgement etc etc". Perhaps you will derive some comfort from the fact that it is now my intention to shortly leave this forum and thus cannot be a problem here any longer. I have no tolerance of instant experts but even less tolerance of the spineless type you so ably represent. Damn me to my face like a man and not the cowards way which you clearly favour. Your post is an impertinence and very much a liberty.

----------


## gavin

> Sir,
> With what do you disagree? I offered constructive advice to someone  called "Dave" and it apparently offended his sensibilities as he now regarded himself as being quite expert and knowledgeable and unlikely though it may be, perhaps he is. I had previously responded to earlier posts of his which asked very basic questions. 
> Your post is somewhat incoherent, but it is clear that you are referring to my response - why not have the moral courage to damn me to my face and not do it indirectly through a third party? The advice I gave was friendly - is there something wrong with that in your opinion? The gratuitous response from "Dave" was abusive, it seems you find that quite acceptable as you have avoided any reference to it. 
> It seems you view me as a problem - "it's those sat in judgement etc etc". Perhaps you will derive some comfort from the fact that it is now my intention to shortly leave this forum and thus cannot be a problem here any longer. I have no tolerance of instant experts but even less tolerance of the spineless type you so ably represent. Damn me to my face like a man and not the cowards way which you clearly favour. Your post is an impertinence and very much a liberty.


One of the strengths of this forum has been the non-judgemental, friendly way it handles requests from the inexperienced.  With all the banter there is also a risk that we're seen as cliquey, but as long as those with little experience can ask questions, make requests, and talk about their mistakes openly without experiencing any kind of put-down, then we'll keep that open, welcoming atmosphere.  

I haven't discussed this thread with Neil, but I agree with him 100%.  In Dave's case, I doubted that he was likely to be put off by the things said, but many of your average nervous beginners would be.  So, folks, we were all beginners once.  **Please** let's return to simply being helpful and not making mountains out of molehills, preaching, or being spiky.  

Non-judgemental.  There's a good ethos for all posters.  Dark Bee, I hope that we meet sometime, and I'm sure that it will be on friendly terms.  But take that word and see just how often it applies to your last post.

Gavin

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Good grief whats going on now ?
Fair enough all the threads get a bit mixed up 
this is exchange and mart not advice
I thought spam was what arrived in my inbox from Ugandan princes 
Anyway my advice is exchange the the frown for a smile you grumpy devils  :Smile:

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

It would be a shame to lose you, Dark Bee.  Just ignore all of this little spat.  It's not important.

Kitta

----------


## The Drone Ranger

I agree Kitta 
By the way I now understand the vertical split thing with a solid board
Re-read Ian Craig beekeeping year
Seems that's what Ian does if he finds Q cells as you said
Don't fancy it much myself 
You get all the disadvantages of a Snelgrove with none of the advantages
As soon as you lift that top box down you would have bees fighting all round you  :Smile: 
How many dozen colonies are you up to now ?

----------


## drumgerry

For a minute there I thought I was on the other forum.  One of the huge strengths of this forum is that people generally don't indulge in strops. Long may that continue!  Dark bee clearly has a lot of experience to share and he's been a great addition to the forum.  Surely we can manage to disagree with each other without getting all het up.  It's not life and death after all just a couple of forum posts.

----------


## snimmo243

Anyway HAS anyone got bees in Bathgate??????  :Smile:

----------


## drumgerry

Quite right Snimmo.  This thread has become quite unruly! :Smile:

----------


## lindsay s

Neil 
As Ive said before one of the reasons Im on this forum is to learn more about beekeeping and to share my experiences. I know everyone has to start somewhere and its not my intention to put anybody off or sit in judgement of them. When I first started beekeeping I only had my very good mentor and a few beekeeping books to work with, things have moved on a lot since then. While the forum is great for getting instant answers I still think if youre serious about beekeeping it helps to read up on the subject whether its in books, magazines or the electronic media. Dave was rude and he should remember not to bite the hand that feeds him.  And by the way what is the difference between a bee and a wasp? :Confused:

----------


## Bumble

> Anyway HAS anyone got bees in Bathgate??????


I could probably spare some, but it's a bit too far north for my local mongrels. I can't believe there are no beekeepers near Bathgate.

As for the other stuff. Wikipedia says that bees are a specialised form of wasp - so they must be the same, but different!  :Wink:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi Lindsay
We should have a book thread 
I like the thin entertaining ones like Ron Browns "honey bees" for general info
But "Infectious diseases of the Honey Bee" Les Bailey if full of info and very readable
Celia Davis "the Honey Bee inside Out is really good for the technical stuff
Swarm Control - Snelgrove's "Swarming its Control and Prevention" all the methods not just boards
It's great to collect a little library for the Winter months
SBA members have the huge (Moir) Library they can draw on by post

----------


## drumgerry

Ach well never mind the exchange and mart thing - looks like we can crack on with just about anything in this thread!  On the book front DR - get this.  Bought a copy of Laidlaw's Instrumental Insemination book which is out of print from a bookseller through Amazon.  Cost £92 but that was the cheapest copy.  Was described as like new.  It arrived and some of the binding was missing.  I complained and the seller was going to give me a tenner back to "compensate" me.  I "disagreed" to put it politely and complained to Amazon who refunded the entire purchase price plus I got to keep the book!  Result or what?! :Wink:

----------


## Neils

> Neil 
> As Ive said before one of the reasons Im on this forum is to learn more about beekeeping and to share my experiences. I know everyone has to start somewhere and its not my intention to put anybody off or sit in judgement of them. When I first started beekeeping I only had my very good mentor and a few beekeeping books to work with, things have moved on a lot since then. While the forum is great for getting instant answers I still think if youre serious about beekeeping it helps to read up on the subject whether its in books, magazines or the electronic media. Dave was rude and he should remember not to bite the hand that feeds him.  And by the way what is the difference between a bee and a wasp?


Lindsay,

I don't disagree with you on most of what you say. The joys of Text based communication, people get the wrong end of the stick, I saw as much if not more rudeness coming from elsewhere.  I've re-read the thread and I can see how what I read originally as Dave's not unreasonable request to keep his request on topic, rather than it dissolve into what this has become, might be considered rude. However I think the lecture(s) he received after that to be unwarranted.

I would also address dark bee but as s/he's throwing a strop and leaving the forum, I don't see much point to be honest.  To my mind someone who was upfront about being new to beekeeping made a not unreasonable request in a section of forum designed for exactly the sort of post they made, i.e. wanting to obtain bees, but received a lecture for their trouble and the ludicrous suggestion that they're traipsing around the forum as a "self appointed" expert.  Rightly or wrongly I felt that we, collectively, were starting to get into the realms of berating a new beekeeper for being new hence I made the post that I did and in response to you rather than Dark Bee as I was making a general point rather than, as has been construed, not having the decency/courage to criticise someone in particular.

One of the great strengths of this forum is that it is generally pretty welcoming to newcomers both to the forum and to beekeeping and in this case I felt that it was starting to tip into an area of condescension that I felt was unbecoming . I was, myself, pretty heavy handed in my critique and for that I apologise.

----------


## drumgerry

Maybe the time to lock this thread?  And we can take our other discussions back to where they belong eh Neil?

----------


## Neils

I don't like locking threads Gerry, If I knew where to put it I'd perhaps consider splitting the thread out but that can be just as problematic as valuable context is often lost or people don't realise a split has occurred. It's a discussion forum, threads often meander (off topic) and by and large it's not something that bothers us too much. When people get bored or have said all they want this thread, like many before it, will quietly drift off into the sunset.

----------


## gavin

I'm still 100% in agreement with Neil  :Smile: .

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Where can I get more spam
index.jpg

Sorry Neil an Gavin I must be reading a different thread
Good result on not being robbed of £92 Drumgerry  :Smile:

----------


## Dark Bee

> Lindsay,
> 
> I don't disagree with you on most of what you say. The joys of Text based communication, people get the wrong end of the stick, I saw as much if not more rudeness coming from elsewhere.  I've re-read the thread and I can see how what I read originally as Dave's not unreasonable request to keep his request on topic, rather than it dissolve into what this has become, might be considered rude. However I think the lecture(s) he received after that to be unwarranted.
> 
> I would also address dark bee but as s/he's throwing a strop and leaving the forum, I don't see much point to be honest.  To my mind someone who was upfront about being new to beekeeping made a not unreasonable request in a section of forum designed for exactly the sort of post they made, i.e. wanting to obtain bees, but received a lecture for their trouble and the ludicrous suggestion that they're traipsing around the forum as a "self appointed" expert.  Rightly or wrongly I felt that we, collectively, were starting to get into the realms of berating a new beekeeper for being new hence I made the post that I did and in response to you rather than Dark Bee as I was making a general point rather than, as has been construed, not having the decency/courage to criticise someone in particular.
> 
> One of the great strengths of this forum is that it is generally pretty welcoming to newcomers both to the forum and to beekeeping and in this case I felt that it was starting to tip into an area of condescension that I felt was unbecoming . I was, myself, pretty heavy handed in my critique and for that I apologise.



Sir, 
I find your post to be tautologous, misleading and evasive, you are clearly using the fact that I am leaving this forum as an excuse to avoid taking responsibility for your allegations. I invite you to tell me now anything which you believe would justify, or effect how I view these said allegations. It is likely to be in your interests to do so.
To avoid any suggestion of entrapment by me; the attitude towards me and false allegations made against me coupled with the clear and absolute support of the forum management has no precedent here. Because of this, I have engaged the help of one or more of the family members who are practising lawyers. The reason for the above discrimination will be established and whatever action deemed appropriate will be taken.
DB.

----------


## drumgerry

As a man with a law degree can I just say you're on a hiding to nothing there Dark Bee.  You're reaction to all of this is fairly unreasonable and maybe you need to just move on from it.

----------


## Dark Bee

> As a man with a law degree can I just say you're on a hiding to nothing there Dark Bee.  You're reaction to all of this is fairly unreasonable and maybe you need to just move on from it.


Not so, and a very ineffectual defence of the allegations made against me. The law in the area of human rights and discrimination is complex and case law makes it more so, it is in fact a specialised field.
You have volunteered the information that you have a degree in law, are you also solicitor ?
Would you please say why you regard my reaction as unreasonable.
DB
P.S. The legal opinion(s) I have and will obtain are being provided free of charge. Now if you are a lawyer you will understand why I made that clear and recognise the significance.

drumgerry, you fail to grasp some basic facts, the most important being that the issue of "Daves" abusive response was over and done with as far as I was concerned, I was not giving another though - just made a mental note to avoid responding to him in future.
Then "Neils" came along and made a very offensive post about me to another person; effectively raising again and broadening the issue. I have given everyone involved an opportunity to justify (or not) their behaviour. When that has been done; whatever action is deemed appropriate will be taken. That is a fair and reasonable attitude and I definitely am not "on a hiding to nothing". There have been no threats of any sort made by me and no intimidation, either expressed or implied.

----------


## drumgerry

Aye whatever you say Dark Bee.  Maybe I should sue you for your allegation regarding my failure to "grasp...basic facts".  Maybe Dave should sue you for describing him as an "instant expert".  Can you see how ridiculous it could become?  I think you're missing the point on the rough and tumble of forum life.  Perhaps it's not for you if you can't agree to disagree.

And yes Gavin - I'm in agreement 100% with Neil as well and would testify to such effect in a court of law!

And for your information Neils is one of our moderators who has been supporting this forum since its inception.  Maybe you might want to have a think about that.

----------


## marion.orca

All this mumbo jumbo, just because somebody asked where they can get bees ? May the big bee god in the sky help us all then ! Might be wise to get a grip.

----------


## drumgerry

Watch it Marion - you'll be getting sued next!  :Wink:

----------


## marion.orca

My little wings are quaking drumgerry !

----------


## marion.orca

And in keeping with the above, I'll enter a plea of insanity ! I have learnt a new word from it all, so all is not lost - tautologous. There was I believing a new species of plant for the honeybee had been found - until Wikipedia set me right.

----------


## drumgerry

.....or maybe we're being had.  Surely Dark bee can't be serious about legal action and his human rights?!

----------


## Neils

We could be the test case that results in the entire Internet having to be turned off  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> .....or maybe we're being had.  Surely Dark bee can't be serious about legal action and his human rights?!


Everything Dark bee said is tongue in cheek I'm sure 
I think a tantalus is a device for locking the booze away from the drunken wretches below stairs  :Smile:

----------


## drumgerry

DR when I said we're maybe being had I meant in the sense of trolling.  I don't think there were any indicators to suggest Darkbee's posts were in jest.  No smilies, none of the usual social cues.  Or could Darkbee have the driest, least funny sense of humour on the board or maybe formerly on the board by now?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

For those who want the exiting or exciting conclusion to the whodunnit
http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/sh...lying-to-posts

----------


## Neils

> DR when I said we're maybe being had I meant in the sense of trolling.  I don't think there were any indicators to suggest Darkbee's posts were in jest.  No smilies, none of the usual social cues.  Or could Darkbee have the driest, least funny sense of humour on the board or maybe formerly on the board by now?


He's not banned and shows little sign of keeping his promise to leave if my private messages are anything to go by  :Smile:

----------


## madasafish

I have only read a thread as crazy as this on Comments Is Free   http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/uk-edition

so I assume the perpetrators are either of a certain political persuasion, under the influence of drink or drugs or pulling the legs of the readers..

(Does this mean I will be sued?  Fair comment covers most things)

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi madasafish 
I would like to exchange the misery for this  :Smile: 



so few parallels with this thread but still ????

----------


## madasafish

Hi DR
I feel I've been imbibing too much alcohol :-)

----------


## rogerb

Well Im very sad to say I seem to be ignorant of the laws of tort and nearly all beekeeping (being only the third generation).   However being still in possession of my sense of humour can I suggest that Darkbee should make up a split for Dave and while they make up over this silly spat could help him on the road to beekeeping nirvana.   A bit of an epiphany on my part, as befits this time of year.

Failing this Dave I can easily get bees for you, if this whole hoo haa has not put you off too much.

----------

